# Brache dringend einen HTML befehl den ich net finde !!!



## Bleem (12. Oktober 2001)

Also...

ich hab a ganz normale HTML seite auf die ich verlinke !!

will aber nicht das er sie mir öffnet sondern abspeichert !!

i will dann de datei als html auf meinem pc haben !!

thx bussi bleem


----------



## JuXX (12. Oktober 2001)

*was meinst du?*

ich verstehe nicht genau was du meinst!


----------



## Element (12. Oktober 2001)

ich versteh auch ned ganz was du meinst ??

wie soll die datei uf deinem rechner gespeichert werden ??
warum soll sie gespeichert werden ??
kann man sowas mit html machen ???

beschreib dich mal näher was du meinst 


.::| Element |::.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Oktober 2001)

Hallo,

ich glaube, das geht nicht so einfach, da die Endung html als vom Server "verarbeitet" werden kann und dann zurückgegeben wird. Alle Dateien, deren Formate, die der Server nicht kennt (z.B.: .exe, .rar, .zip, etc.), können dann runtergeladen werden.


----------



## Shiivva (12. Oktober 2001)

genauso ist es..dh. Du zippst die Datei einfach, wenn Du sie zum DL anbieten willst.


----------



## S.A.M (20. Oktober 2001)

//offtopic

@shiivva:


```
think i'm paranoid
```

bistn technofan (Hypetraxx), oder is dir das nur so eingefallen?


----------



## Shiivva (20. Oktober 2001)

//offtopic:

Bin Garbage-Fan


----------



## S.A.M (20. Oktober 2001)

//offtopic:

ok...


----------



## Dunsti (20. Oktober 2001)

schluss jetzt mit dem Offtopic  

mich würde auch mal interessieren, ob man den Browser irgendwie "zwingen" kann, eine Datei zu speichern, statt zu öffnen. 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

